# Australoheros facetus?



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys, here's a video of my australoheros. The fish store told me it was a red ceibal but everyday that passes makes me doubt that. 
I have a hard time believing that my little guy (girl?) will get so colourful. He's not much smaller that the guy in the picture below but he still has a long way to go before he get there.
It seems to look more and more like a chameleon cichlid. Australoheros Facetus? He changes color really fast, you can see that he is almost white at the end of the video.
I'm a bit confused with the species, can anyone shed some light on the matter? Cichlosoma facetus, chromis facetum? Centurion? Are they all chanchito? Are they all from the facetus group?
I just want to know how big it'll get and what to expect. Any help is appreciated!

Here is my fish:






What I get when I google for Australoheros red ceibal:










Why is this also called a red ceibal, it really seems so different:










Thanks in advance!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The first pic is a female, the second a male. Here are a couple of pics from last year as I was taking mine out of the pond. The first is a female, followed by a male.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply.  I didn't tought that was the difference since I had seen pictures where the couples were really similar. From your experience, can you tell if mine is a red ceibal? Have you seen some young specimen?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty sure that is a red ceibal. They really don't get the intense colors until they are breeding. Mine were pretty dull most of the time but then when they colored up I knew they had fry stashed away somewhere.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Thak you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a little update here, he just got more colorful last week. Here he is in his "nightgown". (Once I turn on the light, he goes white and almost transluscent.


----------

